# Salt/Pepper Mill



## Graybeard (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been struggling trying to figure out how to do these keeping everything in registration. Finally I found a you tube video on the subject by Carl Jacobson, whom I enjoy a great deal.






Darned if he didn't have the same problem I do. The top and bottom are out of alignment. I suspect its
caused when drilling using a jam chuck.

I'm curious is anyone has any suggestions?

Dave F.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

I subscribe to Carl's channel. He's 1 of only 3 woodworking channels I'm subscribed to which is him, Cap'n Eddie, and Andrei (MTM Wood). I am not too crazy about that particular mill shape but it's personal preference of course. I agree with you it's a good video to learn with as all are of his. I really like the way he instructs and also the lack of background music when he's talking. His editing is also very good. Too many woodworkers make videos that are just plain annoying to try and watch. Not Carl.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 15, 2015)

Kevin,

When you subscribe to a you tube channel do you have to log into google first? When I try to subscribe to Carls channel a log in screen for google comes up.

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Kevin,
> 
> When you subscribe to a you tube channel do you have to log into google first? When I try to subscribe to Carls channel a log in screen for google comes up.
> 
> Graybeard



Google owns YT David and they force you to do what they want yo to do or not do. If you want to use their services you have to play by their rules. Same as here I guess. 

Maybe someone who knows the hoops and hurdles of G and YT can tell you different - but I don't know how to get around it.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep I'm subscribed to those three also along with some crazy Canadian that makes tinker toys out of wood!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Yep I'm subscribed to those three also along with some crazy Canadian that makes tinker toys out of wood!!



I guess I better have 4 subscriptions now that you mention it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 15, 2015)

I've drilled mine on and off the lathe but have never used the jam chuck while drilling. I've made quite a few of these and would see how that could be a problem. There's no way that the jam chuck could hold that without serious wobble and run out when trying to drill. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 15, 2015)

Cody, someone else mentioned they use pin jaws on their chuck. I tried it and it worked much better. 

Graybeard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 16, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Kevin,
> 
> When you subscribe to a you tube channel do you have to log into google first? When I try to subscribe to Carls channel a log in screen for google comes up.
> 
> Graybeard



The screen to log onto YouTube is the same as logging into google. But your only logging into youtube at that point.

@Kevin 
The woodworkers on YouTube work very hard to get content out there for people to watch for FREE. And calling them Annoying is just not nice, no one is forcing you to subscribe.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

RusDemka said:


> The woodworkers on YouTube work very hard to get content out there for people to watch for FREE. And calling them Annoying is just not nice, no one is forcing you to subscribe.



You can't be serious. Millions of people don't like loud background music in tutorial type videos. The comments on YT show that beyond doubt. But even if I was the only guy on the planet that didn't like it, it's MY preference. And you telling me it isn't "nice" to share my honest opinion about it seems hypocritical unless you yourself go through life pretending to like what everyone does. You tell me not to subscribe if I don't like someone's videos overstates the obvious - does anyone subscribe to a channel they don't like? Did you somehow miss the part where I mentioned I only subscribe to 3 woodworking channels? Guess what one of them has constant background music but I do happen to like his videos ANYWAY because again it is MY preference to like or dislike a video, a channel, a plate of food, a neighbor, someone's ridiculous statements . . . or not!

The rap "artists" and Satan worshipers and "faith healers" and US Communists party members and the bible thumpers on YT all work very hard to get content out there for people to watch for FREE, and calling them annoying is just not nice. You wouldn't do that to any of those videos would you Dema? No one is forcing you to subscribe to any of those videos.


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You can't be serious. Millions of people don't like loud background music in tutorial type videos. The comments on YT show that beyond doubt. But even if I was the only guy on the planet that didn't like it, it's MY preference. And you telling me it isn't "nice" to share my honest opinion about it seems hypocritical unless you yourself go through life pretending to like what everyone does. You tell me not to subscribe if I don't like someone's videos overstates the obvious - does anyone subscribe to a channel they don't like? Did you somehow miss the part where I mentioned I only subscribe to 3 woodworking channels? Guess what one of them has constant background music but I do happen to like his videos ANYWAY because again it is MY preference to like or dislike a video, a channel, a plate of food, a neighbor, someone's ridiculous statements . . . or not!
> 
> The rap "artists" and Satan worshipers and "faith healers" and US Communists party members and the bible thumpers on YT all work very hard to get content out there for people to watch for FREE, and calling them annoying is just not nice. You wouldn't do that to any of those videos would you Dema? No one is forcing you to subscribe to any of those videos.



Lol Kevin, I sense a little your upset. No need to be. I don't aubscribe to channels I don't like either. But I don't call them annoying either, what if the people your talking to to subscribe to those annoying channels.
I commented on here because I do creat woodworking videos on YouTube and I do have music in my background. I lower the volume of the music so it's not over powering everything including my voice. No need to get hostile :)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

RusDemka said:


> what if the people your talking to to subscribe to those annoying channels.



Then they need to grow a thicker skin and not take things personally. Guess what Dema, 1 or 2 members that use our forum cannot stand me (or is that 1 or 200 I can't remember), but they ignore me and I them. We get along that way just fine in a sense. I will help them when they need help; I will come to their defense if theyre getting hosed by another member; I just don't read their posts and vice versa I'm sure.

Let me know what your YT channel is so I can avoid the annoying thing. 

That's a joke Dema.


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Then they need to grow a thicker skin and not take things personally. Guess what Dema, 1 or 2 members that use our forum cannot stand me (or is that 1 or 200 I can't remember), but they ignore me and I them. We get along that way just fine in a sense. I will help them when they need help; I will come to their defense if theyre getting hosed by another member; I just don't read their posts and vice versa I'm sure.
> 
> Let me know what your YT channel is so I can avoid the annoying thing.
> 
> That's a joke Dema.




Lol www.youtube.com/user/mrdemcka


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## RusDemka (Mar 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 73912



Looks like youtube doesn't like you ;)
Search for " Demas woodshop"


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2015)

Dema I just watched your"79 pen display cabinet" video (chosen at random) and if it's representative of your other videos, I don't see how you can claim your videos have loud distracting and annoying music in the background. That's false advertising man. That video was professional yet friendly, informative, and very well done with no music behind your narrative. If you other videos are like that I would enjoy them as well. What am I missing? did I pick the only video that doesn't have annoying (to me) background music?


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Dema I just watched your"79 pen display cabinet" video (chosen at random) and if it's representative of your other videos, I don't see how you can claim your videos have loud distracting and annoying music in the background. That's false advertising man. That video was professional yet friendly, informative, and very well done with no music behind your narrative. If you other videos are like that I would enjoy them as well. What am I missing? did I pick the only video that doesn't have annoying (to me) background music?



Lol, glad you liked it Kevin. I just get sensitive when people say anything about the woodworkers on YouTube. It really does take a lot of time to produce them ;)


----------

